# Knit a frog for April  its National Frog Month!  free patterns



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I did not know it was National frog month. Did you??? :mrgreen:
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=4226&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29


----------



## scrappersc (Feb 25, 2012)

Love frogs. Very cute.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You are quick!!


scrappersc said:


> Love frogs. Very cute.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a dear friend who loves frogs and has happy tree frog as her e-mail etc. I'll have to send this to her right away....


----------



## owlvamp (Apr 18, 2012)

Very cute frogs.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ribbittttttt!!!


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

hennalady said:


> I did not know it was National frog month. Did you???


The Fly delivery guy is on his way.


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link!! I have several live treefrogs as pets - red-eyed greens and white lipped barking. My ferrets love watching the frogs.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

very cute!!


----------



## leahkay (May 13, 2011)

Wonder if there's a Frog dishcloth pattern out there?


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

yup look on dishandwashclothmania.com


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

http://oscarsdotter.burnhamland.com/frog.html
http://www.stringsandthingsyarn.com/Dishcloths.html
http://frogiezplace.blogspot.com/2007/11/tree-frog-pattern.html

Here's just a couple I found!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh no You again, now you are just messing with me. I collect frogs, have for years. More never ending blah blah blah.


----------



## leahkay (May 13, 2011)

Ferretmom, thanks for the links. I especially liked the Waving Frog! Too cute!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> Oh no You again, now you are just messing with me. I collect frogs, have for years. More never ending blah blah blah.


Are you stalking me again????


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

And:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waving-frog-knitted-dishcloth
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frog-dishcloth


leahkay said:


> Wonder if there's a Frog dishcloth pattern out there?


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

hennalady said:


> ladysjk said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no You again, now you are just messing with me. I collect frogs, have for years. More never ending blah blah blah.
> ...


Sorry, I can't help it. If you would quit these topics I like so much, I would quit, but then you'd miss me.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Cute Wally!! Here is one for you back...
http://www.squidoo.com/crochet-frog-patterns
Who knew there were this many frog junkies..... Most of us are purse junkies too I hear.....



Wally-the-bear said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > I did not know it was National frog month. Did you???
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Well yes I would! See photo above. It is for you 


ladysjk said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > ladysjk said:
> ...


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I KNEW IT!! I KNEW It was all some evil scheme! They think I am paranoid, but I am not. I knew evil was lurking.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> I KNEW IT!! I KNEW It was all some evil scheme! They think I am paranoid, but I am not. I knew evil was lurking.


Ribbbiiiittttt!!!!!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Those patterns are so cute. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the rattle but I would use different eyes for a baby.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Love frogs Thank you for links to patterns and dishcloth links also


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I did not know. I love the patterns. Thank you once again for the link.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

To funny! Just love those legs... look like my husbands.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Cool, Love them. Thank so much for posting :-D


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Froggie Dentures :-D


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

It looks like it has eyelashes


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Happy you all like the froggies


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

The rattle has to be thre cutest frog I have seen. All the work is lovely.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the links my DGD loves frogs


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Frogs are lovely. I'm going to see if I have any patterns
Ann


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Those are so cute rlmayknit


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Just in case you missed it there is a link on the first post to all the patterns shown and a couple more too 


Annmilla said:


> Frogs are lovely. I'm going to see if I have any patterns
> Ann


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Got more frogs and toads for you kids!! ~:O)
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=4239&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29&utm_content=Yahoo%21+Mail


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Yikes!!!! I'M gonna make that one, and that one, and .....are all the ones above on the same site...oh by the way, did ya miss me. Think I wasn't coming out to play today??


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I know how ridiculous this sounds, but I am scared to death of frogs. My DH use to carry me in the house if there was one near by. I will not even go out by the pool until they get all the little frogs out, no matter how small they are.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

We all have our fears, not ridiculous at all


missylam said:


> I know how ridiculous this sounds, but I am scared to death of frogs. My DH use to carry me in the house if there was one near by. I will not even go out by the pool until they get all the little frogs out, no matter how small they are.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I thought National Frog month meant I was going to be frogging my knitting.....whew - what a relief..
Love all the frog photos and patterns, thanks everyone. 
I have made many frog dishcloths - my favourites.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> I thought National Frog month meant I was going to be frogging my knitting.....whew - what a relief..
> Love all the frog photos and patterns, thanks everyone.
> I have made many frog dishcloths - my favourites.


LOL, No frogging allowed this month :shock: So, You gonna share the dishcloth pattern???? Pretty please???

:roll:


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry, it is in a book of dishcloth patterns so copyrighted.
I will find the book and let you know the name though. Bought it from Herrschners or Mary Maxim a long time ago.

It is from Leisure Arts and I know they have a few more books. I have never seen this at Walmart or Michaels though.

I gave all my frogs away so now I will make another that I will keep!!! It is National Frog Week after all.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

More delightful little froggies 
http://crochetroo.blogspot.com/2008/02/frog-beanie-for-dorky-kid-free-crochet.html
I dont know if this has already been posted...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frog
Frog Graph
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frog-graph
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frog-prince-3 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> Yikes!!!! I'M gonna make that one, and that one, and .....are all the ones above on the same site...oh by the way, did ya miss me. Think I wasn't coming out to play today??


How cute is this???
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frog-pond-bag


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, it looks like the one I just posted!! You should show yours off when you get it done. I would love to see it 


SylviaC said:


> Sorry, it is in a book of dishcloth patterns so copyrighted.
> I will find the book and let you know the name though. Bought it from Herrschners or Mary Maxim a long time ago.
> 
> It is from Leisure Arts and I know they have a few more books. I have never seen this at Walmart or Michaels though.
> ...


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Will do. 
Just need to decide if I will do it in green again or not - probably will and maybe a white one too which can be bleached.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> Will do.
> Just need to decide if I will do it in green again or not - probably will and maybe a white one too which can be bleached.


Could just save it for the shower in green.... I love my shower ones. I made 2. One a bit smaller for my face so I dont mix em up


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

So how do you like my shower curtain? 
Think I have some cotton similar shade of green....


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

So here is my green frog dishcloth. Took just over an hour to knit.

I think it matches my shower curtain nicely. It is closer to the shower curtain frog colour in real life..


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

OK, I am officially Jealous! That is so cute I cant stand it  So I guess you now have a shower cloth to pamper yourself with???


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep!!
I got the shower curtain from Sears (I think) about 20 years ago and it is almost like new. Just needs a good wash to get the soap scum off again...that's the problem with plastic ones.
So next time I shower, I will spray it while it is still warm, wait a few minutes and rinse it with water and it will be like new again. 
I love it


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't wanna play no more, you have the cutest shower curtain, I just have a stupid beach one, dumb shower curtain anyway. Yes Kim, I deeply admire the frog bag with the frogs in it....nice for my great niece maybe, get her to collecting frogs too, got her sister onto turtles. Well not ON turtles, but collecting them.


----------

